# [RISOLTO] errore dopo upgrade a udev 197

## funkoolow

salve a tutti,

da ore sto provando a risolvere il problema che sembra sia capitato a molti dopo l'aggiornamento di udev, il punto è che nel mio caso le soluzioni che per altri hanno funzionato non vanno.

in pratica l'errore è il seguente (da messages durante il boot):

```
Feb 11 19:32:10 localhost /etc/init.d/udev-mount[1676]: CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y is required in your kernel configuration
```

ho già aggiunto le varie opzioni al kernel che ho trovato spesso elencate come risolutive (ad esempio su http://www.italialinux.com/2013/01/errore-gentoo-config_devtmpfsy-is-required) ma non danno i risultati sperati.. cos'altro posso fornire per identificare il problema?

potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che i dischi non sono sata ma pata?

grazie a tutti in anticipo

----------

## Onip

oltre ad aver cambiato l'opzione in menuconfig hai anche ricompilato ed installato il kernel?

----------

## funkoolow

si, e non riesco a capire come possa succedere... se in avvio selettivo blocco udev e relativi, pur se con una valanga di errori va tutto avanti fino al gdm, poi ovviamente non va neanche la tastiera...

----------

## Onip

```
# eselect kernel list
```

punta al kernel corrente?

----------

## funkoolow

ue, non capisco il nesso ma pare che il problema si sia risolto lanciando lilo da ambiente chrooted, il quale ha semplicemente riscritto la stessa configurazione già presente in lilo.conf (il kernel ricompilato era sempre il 3.5.7 a cui avevo aggiunto le opzioni relative al DEVTMPFS)... 

ora il sistema è ripartito riconoscendo tutto tranne la scheda di rete - ma sto già risolvendo cambiando quell'eth0 in net0 in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules e credo andrà tutto ok...

possibile che fosse davvero un problema di lilo?   :Shocked: 

ps: grazie cmq dell'interessamento!

----------

## Onip

sono passato a grub da tempo, ma mi pare di ricordare che lilo andasse "reinstallato" (o qualcosa del genere) ad ogni cambio kernel. Per me, a naso, potrebbe esserci una correlazione tra i due problemi.

----------

## funkoolow

in effetti con lilo va lanciato il binario ogni volta che si aggiorna il lilo.conf ad esempio aggiungendo NUOVI kernel, però non credevo che si dovesse "reinstallare" anche in caso di modifica di un kernel già presente in lista (come nel mio caso)... approfondirò... o più probabilmente passerò anch'io a grub  :Smile: 

grazie cmq ancora dell'aiuto, taggo risolto.

----------

